# Ree-Ree-Ree!



## turmeric (May 21, 2007)

Anybody seen (or heard) these yet?


----------



## Staphlobob (May 22, 2007)

turmeric said:


> Anybody seen (or heard) these yet?



That was 2004. Millions of 'em here in Baltimore. But not as bad as they were 17 years earlier. Then it was REALLY bad. Couldn't even hear yourself think, what with all the noise. Nonetheles it was still bad this time around. And having to use the lawnmower and run over thousands of dead ones was rather stinky. 

They're called "17 Year Locusts" but they're not really locusts, but Cicadas. Some say they're good to eat, but I've never tried 'em. Dogs liked 'em, but owners had to be sure they didn't eat too many of them and got sick to their stomachs.


----------



## turmeric (May 22, 2007)

We had the 3 to 5-year bugs in Kansas every year. They really did go ree-ah-ree-ah-ree all afternoon and evening. My cat used to love to chase them all over the lawn.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (May 22, 2007)

Summer isn't summer here in Australia without the cicadas going nuts. It's eerie when you _don't_ hear them.


----------



## Poimen (May 22, 2007)

I know exactly what you are talking about. Those polar bears are always whining and groaning about how hot it is now under those fur coats. Shut up!


----------

